# Java CMS



## aschunk (8. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Lösung für ein Java CMS mit J2EE Unterstützung.

Ich habe bis jetzt schon einige CMS ausprobiert, die aber leider nicht so funktioniert haben wie sie sollten. 

Außerdem kann ich dem Kunden auch kein CMS empfehlen, dass Macken hat. 

Gibt es im Java Bereich eine einfach zu installierende Lösung die man einfach und komfortabel installieren kann und die ich auch dem Kunden ohne Kopfschmerzen empfehlen kann. 

Der Kunde ist kein Programmierer, kennt sich ein bisschen mit CMS aus. 

Wichtig ist wie gesagt die Unterstützung von CMS und verschiedener Technologien wie JSF, RichFaces usw. 

Meine Kriterien: Einfach zu installieren, muss stabil laufen, Multi-User Support, Java, J2EE, JSF, Rich Faces, 

Ich habe wie gesagt ein paar ausprobiert, die aber nicht meinen Kriterien entsprechen.


----------



## pizza1234 (8. Okt 2010)

Hi,

und welche hast du ausprobiert? Soll es Open Source sein oder will dein Kunde vielleicht auch etwas Geld ausgeben?Ist zwar kein reines CMS, aber wie wär es mit Liferay?

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Noctarius (8. Okt 2010)

Ansonsten kann ich Magnolia empfehlen: Magnolia - Simple Open Source Content Management System (CMS) written in Java


----------

